# laying down on belly



## nonmon (May 6, 2009)

Our hedgy has been "sprawling" out on his belly lately (just started a day or two ago
). He runs around for a bit then plops down on his belly. His cage has been about the same temperature the whole month we've had him, about 73 degrees. He isn't wobbly when he walks or runs, but he has been sleeping a bit more the last few days.

He is only about 3 months old so it could be that he's just young for the sleeping part. But are there any tell tale signs of aestivation? Or is he just comfortable? He is eating normally and is active when awake, except when he's laying on his belly. My wife and I are just new to the whole hedgehog world and don't want to mess up. 

Is this something that we should go to the vet right away or can it wait? We do have a follow up appointment with the vet in about a week and a half, for a mite shot he got. We will ask the vet about it then, but if it is something we need to get checked out right away we don't want to wait until it's too late.

Thanks in advance for all the help.

p.s. He does look adorable when he lays down though.


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

As far as I know it is completely normal for a hedgehog to sprawl out like that, Coraline does it all the time when she is laying on my stomach, or after a run in the grass, it one of the cutest things she does.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Brillo does it all the time after he settles in on me. It seems like it is just a comfortable position for them to laze about in.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Mine do that a lot, especially under "Daddy's" pillow.
It usually just means they are confortable.

I think their so adorable when they do that 

Shelby









Alyxiana


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

nonmon said:


> We do have a follow up appointment with the vet in about a week and a half, for a mite shot he got. We will ask the vet about it then


Is the 'shot' invermectin? If so, you should search the forums. There's many warning posts about possible dangers associated with invermectin. Most people on here seem to prefer topical application of Revolution.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

silvercat said:


> nonmon said:
> 
> 
> > We do have a follow up appointment with the vet in about a week and a half, for a mite shot he got. We will ask the vet about it then
> ...


I was about to raise this concern too. Plus, Revolution is easyer to apply, no vet needed, since it's topical


----------



## nonmon (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. It's good to hear that he is just comfortable. I think we worry more about Albi than we will about our kids.


----------

